# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Fenoterol (tabletki) opinie

## tolka

Fenoterol (tabletki),
grozi mi przedwczesny poród, lekarz przepisał mi ten lek, zaczęłam go brać, ale nie wiem czy mogę mu ufać bo nie czuję się najlepiej, czy jest skuteczny czy powinnam szukać innego lekarza i innego leku ??

----------


## Marika

Ja zażywałam fenoterol własnie aby zapobiec przedwczesnemu porodowi. Lek pomógł, razem z nim zazywałam lek nasercowy, poniewaz fenoterol moze powodowac tzw "pikawke" serca.

----------

